# Hello Goodbye Please Thanks!



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

Apart from picking up Spanish from the kids in my neighborhood, and watching too much anime, where words are slowly filtering into my vernacular, I'm not exposed to a lot of different nationalities where I live.

Enter GBAtemp.net and it's many little flags!

How do you say these four words in your native language?

Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks.

I'm interested mainly in the phonetic pronunciation, and I'd like to hear it as if you were talking to a friend!
.. and by all means, add more words if you like!

Southeastern U.S.:
Hello: Hay
Goodbye: Bye
Please: Pleez
Thanks: I-Uh-Pree-Shee-Ate-It







(It's international "talk like a pirate day" today, so if someone wants to add that, that's fine too!)

Here's what you've given so far!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 19, 2006)

Read and be astonished! In Canada we say them like this: "Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks". yes, yes, shocking, I know. I bet more than one mind is blown by my statement.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Read and be astonished! In Canada we say them like this: "Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks". yes, yes, shocking, I know. I bet more than one mind is blown by my statement.


Indeed! Very educational! From watching SCTV I was deluded into thinking "Hello" in Canadian was "Good Day, Ay!"
Thanks for clearing that up, and we're off to a great start!


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 19, 2006)

Boston dialekt.. guess these words:

pahk
cah

Native language:
Hello: Hej
Goodbye: Hej då
Please: Snälla
Thanks: Tack

(Swedish)


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks.

Hallo, goeiedag, alsjeblieft en bedankt.


----------



## TheStump (Sep 19, 2006)

hmm Aussie, i spose you would call it.

G'day, Pissoff/Cya, Com'on, Cheers

thats about the best i can come up with this late/early in the morning


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 19, 2006)

I am from Brazil, Rio de Janeiro city.
In portuguese these would be:
between the [ ... ] is the pronunciation for english. Will type in capital letter the accent in the word.


*Hello:* Olá [olAh]
But we use "Fala" [fAhla!], that coulbe literally translated as "Say!", or maybe "Speak!" or "Talk!".
*Goodbye:* Adeus [ah-dE oos].
But "adeus" is like a forever goodbye. When we are simply saying "bye", we say "Tchau" (as in italian: Ciao)
*Please:* Por Favor [pOr fah-vOr]
Literally means "for a favour". It is commonly used.
*Thanks:* Obrigado [o'bree gAh doh]
Usually we just thanks saying "Valeu" [Va'lE-oo] (slang). Literally means "Worth"(conjugated in the past. I think means something like "you help worth me")

Would like to learn about the cursing and bad words?:-)


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

Beautiful beautiful!
and Heinrisch, if you're lookin' for a place to pahk your cah, I suggest Hahvahd yahd!
and Mucuna, not so much interested in cussing, unless it's a traditional greeting!


----------



## freemaan (Sep 19, 2006)

In hungary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello: Szia
Goodbye: Viszlát
Please: Légyszi
Thanks: Kösz


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(freemaan @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> In hungary
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great! but I'm having a bit of trouble pronouncing them since I don't see the letters S and Z next to each other much where I'm from. Sorry to sound ignorant, but is that kind of a "sh" sound? or more of a strong Z?  "CH" maybe?


----------



## Heinrisch (Sep 19, 2006)

Some pronunciation help in swedish

å is the same sound as d*oo*r
ä is c*a*t

Hej då would be like "Hey doo"

Close enough


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

Stuff like that helps loads. Thanks Heinrisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and thanks to everyone who participates. When this thread dies out, I'm gonna take all your offerings and condense them into a door (dår 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) poster for me and my son to memorize. My son is 4 yrs. old and was a very late bloomer language wise, didn't say a word till he was almost 3. Now he talks all the time and even speaks a little Japanese with me (he likes anime too!)
Every morning when he wakes up he says "Ohio daddy". (aww ain't that sweet!)
So that's what all this is really about. So, many thanks, I appreciate it.
Speaking of my kids, they are bouncing off the walls, so I think I'll take them to the pahk! I'll check back often to glean the goodies, and sincerely, thanks again!


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> and Mucuna, not so much interested in cussing, unless it's a traditional greeting!




Ok then. Something that you MUST know:

Uma cerveja, por favor! [OO'mah ser'vÊh-ja, pOr fAh'vor]: A beer, please!


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Mucuna @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Uma cerveja, por favor! [OO'mah ser'vÊh-ja, pOr fAh'vor]: A beer, please!



THAT'S some knowlege I can use!


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 19, 2006)

in my twisted town

Hello: sups mah sly cat, hows it hanging in the shiz?
Goodbye: lata bitch, and next time come with money.... or else.
Please: Gimme dat shit bitch!
Thanks: (unused)






(jk)

Hello:hey/whats up
Good bye: later/bye/seeya
Pleaselease
Thanks:thanks
Your welcome: no problem


----------



## Dirtie (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi, Bye, Please, Cheers.


----------



## freemaan (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(freemaan @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > In hungary
> ...



Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'sz' sound like 's' in english (like in 'see')
'é' is like 'a' in 'lake'
'á' ... hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just like the 'a' in the pronouced 'right'
'ö' - sounds like the first tag of 'ar' in 'fear'
'gy' ... maybe like 'du' in 'duke'

Edit: Szia == seeya


----------



## Samutz (Sep 19, 2006)

I live on the Texas/Mexico border, so...

Hello: Buenos Dias (good day)
Goodbye: Hasta Luego (cya later)
Please: Por Favor
Thanks: Gracias

It's pretty standard spanish, except that no one here says "hola" or "adios". Although, there are other phrases and such here that are spoken in a different dialect than standard, school-taught spanish.


In English, my personal way of speaking is usually:

Hello: Hey/Hi/Hello/Good Morning (never Good Afternoon or Evening)
Goodye: Later/See Ya Later
Please: Could you.../Could you do me a favor and... (I never really noticed that I hardly ever say please until this thread made me think about it)
Thanks: Thanks

It also depends on wether you're speaking formally or casually.


----------



## blue99 (Sep 19, 2006)

Halo paalam paki salamat


----------



## Vince989 (Sep 19, 2006)

Figured french would have been here already... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello : Salut, Allo
Goodbye : Au revoir
Please : S'il te/vous plaît
Thanks : Merci

There ya go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Vince989


----------



## accolon (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello: Hallo
Goodbye: Tschüss (informal) / Auf Wiedersehen (formal)
Please: Bitte
Thanks: Danke


----------



## OrR (Sep 19, 2006)

German speak: Hallo, Tschüß, Bitte, Danke
German net: tach, bis denn, bitte, danke
English net: Hey, C ya!, please, thanks


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE(blue99 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Halo paalam paki salamat



That's Tagalog right? No? Your flag says Canada, so I'm unsure? I seem to remember tagalog is philippines, is that right?
Danke


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 20, 2006)

Tack, Bedankt, Cheers, Obrigado, Kösz, Gracias, Salamat, Merci, Danke, Thanks!

Dhanyavaad everybody!


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello: "zdravo" or "bok"
Goodbye: "zdravo" or "bok"  
Please: "molim" 
Thank you: "hvala" 

Croatian


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 20, 2006)

Spanish!!


*Hello: *     hola     ("oh-la")
*Goodbye:*  adiós   ("ah-deeohhs")
*Please:*   por favor ("poor fa-vor")
*Thank you:* Gracias ("gra-ciass")

I know my pronunciation things not the best but hopefully it helps


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 20, 2006)

Everything helps! Gracias! And thanks Veho for the Croation I was hoping for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Edit: I should have said HVALA!
Also, though I am *trying* to learn Japanese, I realize teaching methods usually tend toward the formal and most common. I'd love to hear some, I guess you'd say "colloquial" versions that I probably wouldn't hear on my tapes!
Y'know, like you'd say to your best buddy, but again, ALL is helpful!


----------



## -EX- (Sep 21, 2006)

Russian (my native tongue):
Здравствуйте Zdravstvuite
До свиданья Do svidan'ya
Пожалуйста Pozhaluista
Спасибо Spasibo

Japanese (I live in Japan):
こんにちわ konnichiwa
さよなら sayonara
お願いします onegai shimasu
ありがとうございますarigatou gozaimasu


----------



## Veho (Sep 21, 2006)

Man, the Japanese must have a really hard time thanking someone, look at how long "thank you" takes to write   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't they have some shorter hiragana for that? I would think it was a common word. Especially "gozaimasu", that one appears in the end of every sentence.


----------



## _ORiON_ (Sep 21, 2006)

Filipino:

(hello | goodbye | please | thanks)

hoy/helo/kumusta | paalam | pakiusap | salamat


----------



## Shinji (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(corbs132 @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> in my twisted town
> 
> Hello: sups mah sly cat, hows it hanging in the shiz?
> Goodbye: lata bitch, and next time come with money.... or else.
> ...


So Cal right?  j/k

My native tongue, 1337!!! Ahh screw it, I'll spare the eyesore for some....

Mine...somewhat...

*hello *kumusta
*good bye* paalam
*please *pakisuyo
*thank you* salamat

and most importantly
Nasaan ang kasilyas?
Hehehe...


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> and most importantly
> Nasaan ang kasilyas?
> Hehehe...Â


Had to look that one up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yep! ESSENTIAL!


----------



## The Teej (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm almost sure arigatou gozaimasu means Thank you very much, but correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## KroBa (Sep 21, 2006)

G'day, mate.
See you at the pub, mate.
Come on, mate.
Cheers, mate.


----------



## Shiatama (Sep 21, 2006)

in Luxembourgish:


Hello: moen/salut
Goodbye: eddi
Please: wann ech gelifti
Thanks: merci


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 21, 2006)

As far as a shortened version of "thanks" in Japanese...
Isn't "domo" appropriate in informal situations?
Seems to be a common word with more than one meaning... hmmmm


----------



## tjas (Sep 21, 2006)

Dutch:

Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks
Hallo, Tot ziens, Alstublieft. en bedankt


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Sep 19 2006 said:


> Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks.
> 
> Hallo, goeiedag, alsjeblieft en bedankt.



Correction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello = Hallo
Goodbye = Tot ziens (Goeiedag = short for Goede dag = Good day in english)
Please = alstublieft (short for "Als het U belieft") (alsjeblieft is more a dialect than AN (AN is short for Algemeen Nederlands)
Thanks = bedankt / dank u


héhé, tjas beat me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Netherlands and Flemish Begium speak the same language (Dutch)

French Belgium obvious speak French


----------



## Orc (Sep 21, 2006)

Y HALO THAR (BUTTSECKS?)/YOU GONNA GET RAPED
GTFO MY INTERNETS!
ZOMG TORRENT PLZ/MOAR/DO WANT
YOU WIN 1 INTERNETS


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Orc, you never fail (phail?) to crack me up!


----------



## Bitbyte (Sep 21, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks.
> ...



Correction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We also use goeiedag to say goodbye, at least over here we do. Also, alstublieft is the formal way of speaking to someone, like a teacher or principal or boss or w/e while alsjeblieft is used to talk informal, like with friends.


----------



## -EX- (Sep 21, 2006)

veho
I used the polite form. When you talk with friends, you don't need to use "gozaimasu".

mthrnite
Yes, you can use "doumo" or "sankyu (thank you)" as well when talking with friends. And "big thanks" will be "doumo arigatou gozaimasu" (polite).


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks EX, and I should have spelled it doumo (I pronounce it doh-oo-mo when I say it) but I guess that old Styx song "Mr. Roboto" has tainted me forever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I may bother you for something, could you (or anyone) help just a bit more?
When my kids are tugging on my shirt and I'm doing something else, I have a habit of saying:
"choto matte, kudasai"... is it proper for me to shorten that to "matte" (or "choto") or is that nonsense.
Sorry to ask such a dumb question, but I'm very new to the language and don't have any Japanese speaking friends ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to help me out with subtleties like that. I'm trying to use phrases in my daily life to help me ingrain them, but I don't want to ingrain the wrong thing, or inadvertantly teach my kids the wrong way to say something.


----------



## -EX- (Sep 21, 2006)

Yes, it can be shorten to "chotto" or "matte", but of course it will be unpolite, so you can use it only when talking with friends or people who are "lower" than you like kids or your subordinates for example.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks EX, and thanks to everybody once again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've put the progress so far into a chart here, and tagged it onto the original post.
I've left English variants out of the chart, but by all means _represent represent!_
If you don't see your language in there, or something looks wrong, feel free to educate me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You people have no idea how _*absolutely fabulous * _  I think you all are for helping me out on this!
OBRIGADO!


----------



## xflash (Sep 22, 2006)

hello = hallo/hei
goodbye = hade
please = vær så snill
thanks = takk

meh im not really sure how i should help ya say the æ on the internet cause it's kinda hard to explain with letters


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 22, 2006)

Heyy and I am Arabic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hello:Keyfuck
Goodbye: Bye
Please : Momken
Thannks: Shuquran

of cousre we right it diffrently


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(romeoondaline @ Sep 22 2006 said:


> Hello:Keyfuck


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes that is how u say it it sounds really fucky doesnt it HAHAHA


----------



## Mucuna (Sep 22, 2006)

Hehehehe...

That's right...

I remember when Star Wars - Episo I was releaded, the names of the characters sucks!

Why that? Because the names sound like bad words or ridiculous words in portuguese.

For example:

Captain Panaka:  It sounds just like "Captain Asshole" to us (Panaca). Like Spaceballs movie, uh?

Queen Amidala:   "Queen Tonsil" (Amigdala).

Sifo Dias:  "Was beeing Fucked" (Se Fodias)

Sad, uh?


----------



## Azimuth (Sep 22, 2006)

its not momken, momken is asking can i
min fadlak is the correct term

arabic gramar sucks

edit: and hello isnt keyfuck its marhaba, im sorry that im all anal about this but its important

oh and kusum al yahood had to add that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## Eruonen (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Sep 21 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Sep 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks.
> ...


"Alsjeblieft" is just the less polite way to say thank you, not realy a dialect.

Also "tot ziens" is more like "see you".
I think "Goededag" or "Goeiedag" is a slightly better translation.


Can anybody Tell me what "gezellig" is in English?
Does it even exist?


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 22, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ts not momken, momken is asking can i
> min fadlak is the correct term
> 
> arabic gramar sucks
> ...



IT actually depends what part of Mid East you come form and there,s a buch of ways to say it so u and me are right 

Are u Arabic


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 22, 2006)

I Like the KISS UMM al Yahood
hahahaha
i am with you brother


----------



## Extreme Coder (Sep 22, 2006)

Passed along to add the Correct arabic forms:
I will type the non-slant arabic:

Hello       Marhaban
Goodbye Ma Assalama
Please     Min Fadlak
Thanks    Shukran

Hope they're not too confusing too read...


----------



## romeoondaline (Sep 22, 2006)

OKay okay but you know wat i mean i am not using the fusshah way


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi guys,
I've been away on holiday at the beach the past couple of days, but I'm back and am a lovely crimson hue! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll go over the Arabic promptly and add it to the list, thanks for the work. I figured that would be a tricky one, thanks for hammering it out amongst yourselves. If anyone familiar with it wants to add Hindi/Urdu/Punjabi/Persian that would be a gas, even if it's not your native tounge, it would serve as a good placeholder for further correction. Danyavad!

Oh, and captain asshole???


----------



## Rangent (Sep 26, 2006)

(this is just me, and not typical, just me)
Hello, Goodbye, Please, and Thanks = 
Howdy Howdy, Peace out, I'm begging you, and "dude, you have no idea how much that meant to me".


----------



## -KangaRod- (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm also in Japan right now.

For please, I think Onagae shemasu is a little too formal. Thats probably closer to "If you could be so kind." I use Kudasai is please.

As for dropping the Choto or Mate, I'd sooner drop the Kudasai - cause choto means little or small, and mate is time.

If you just threw out a Choto kudasai, it doesn't really make sense, and I've never heard anyone say it.

Domo is of course 100% acceptalble. I might use an Arigato once in a while, but thats only cause it reminds me of that song "Domo Arigato Mr Roboto."

Sayonara is also rairly used where I am from (the south) - in fact I could count the times its been used on one hand.

"Ja mata ne" is used if I don't know when I am going to see you next time, which literally translates to "I'll see you next time, right?" or you can also say Ja Ryushu (which is like next week - replace ryushu with the next time you will see them)

I think you know hello
Ohiyo _ or _ gozamasu - in the morning
Konichiwa - in the afternoon
konbanwa - in the night


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 4, 2006)

OK!
Finally added the Arabic and Norwegian. Also fixed the Japanese up a bit.

Results are at the first post, or HERE if you're lazy.

Also could somebody tell me what the hell "gezellig" and especially "Kissum al Yahood" means??? 
(I have the distinct feeling somebody called me a butt-munch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thanks again folks!
If anybody has anything to add/correct, well...
"Shoot the meatballs to me Dominic!"


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Oct 4, 2006)

Hello - Olá
Goodbye - Adeus
Please - Por favor
Thanks - Obrigado

xD Portuguese ROCKS !


----------



## carloandreacchio (Oct 8, 2006)

Australian:
Hello: Gday/wassap/hey/heya
Goodbye: Catchya later/cya/bye
Please: please
Thanks: cheers
Your welcome: anytime


----------



## morcar (Oct 8, 2006)

I live in wales so we do speak welsh and we say 

bore da good morning 

dydd da good day 

prynhawn da good = afternoon 

noswaith dda = good evening 

nos da = good night 

sut mae? = how are you? 

hwyl = cheers 

diolch = thanks 

diolch yn fawr iawn = thanks very much 

croeso = welcome 

croeso i Gymru = welcome to Wales 

da = good 

da iawn = very good 

iechyd da! = good health! 

Just a few words for ya


----------



## dOoBiX (Oct 8, 2006)

Chinese (Cantonese Dialect):

hello = wai
bye = joy geen
please = ceng _? i think..._
thank you = dall jeh


----------



## test84 (Jul 17, 2007)

Farsi (Persian):
Hello : Salam
bye : Khoda-Hafez
Please : Khahesh Mikonam
Thank You : Moteshakeram


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 17, 2007)

hello
goodbye
please
thanks

whew! that was a tuffy!


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 17, 2007)

nice project  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  apart from the results can we also have the complete table of words when you're done ?


greek:

hello / ???? ??? / gia su
*notes: *most people cut the su so it's more like "hi". also the word ???? is short for ????? (igia) which means health and ??? is "yours". So it's like wising the person you are speaking to to have a good health. Also, we use it for both hello and goodbye but you can also use "?? ????" (taleme) which is the equivalent for see you

please / ???????? / parakalo

thanks / ????????? / efharisto
*notes:* the "h" is pronounced like in hot


side notes
-------------
1. see the stress? (or whatever its called) thats where the emphasis goes, it's not like "i" in english that the dot means nothing.
2. a tip that none will bother telling you - as a rule, all male greek names end with "s" while female ones could end with any vowel, there is no exception in that. However, when you call someone with his name you don't use that final "s". For example, if you ask me my name i'll tell you it's pafsanias but when you are addressing me in a sentence you will say e.g. "hey pafsania how are you?"

Glad to be of help


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 17, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Jul 16 2007 said:


> nice projectÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh.. thought I _was_ done, lol... massive resurrection. If the thread takes off again, I'll see what I can do. Nice tip with the Greek names btw, I did not know that.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 17, 2007)

Since dutch is already done, so is english, 

HOW ABOUT SOME ARABIC
Mind, im talking about the local language, not the old one
HI: Zayek
Goodbye : Ma'a salaama(not to be confused with the muslim version, which is wa'aleikumu assalaam)
Please : ...The egyptians dont get the concept of please and NEVER use it. NEVER. I havent heard a single egyptian say please.
i guess if i were to say it, it would be a bastardized version of min fadlik'. Thats what the local egyptian arabic is, a basterdized version of the original language. I should knw, im learning it...
Thanks : Shukran


----------

